# Alternative uses for Techmarine?



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay all, I have some extra points in my list. And a thought came out of left field - what about a techmarine? 

I run a list with almost all troops, but was considering taking a basic techmarine attached to my 10-man las/ML devastator squad. He could help defend them if they are charged and gives them one re-roll per shooting turn, which could be great for a lascannon shot. Any thoughts on this use? 

While the topic is up, anyone out there use techmarines or seen them used effectively, in any setup? Someone on another forum mentioned a jump-pack one, which seems crazy and awesome at the same time. Anyway, send your knowledge to my brain!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I've seen them used with 4 servitors armed with heavy bolters. That way he can fix vehicles on rolls of 3+ and still have the shooting power of a devastator squad without using a heavy space on the FO Chart. Seemed like a "not bad" idea to me.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Heavy bolter servitors cost a little less than devastators with heavy bolters, so they are interesting. They don't have power armour of course. The tech marine costs loads though, so you don't save points overall. You do get a character and the unit is elite rather than heavy.

An alternative to this is to bring an allied inquisitor. A unit with a daemonhunter inquisitor, two mystics and a few heavy bolter servitors (I think you would be limited to 3) could add some useful firepower and some other tricks. Emperor's tarot, maybe.

I don't think I've ever seen an actual techmarine used. I've looked at them and can't see how they can work, which is a shame.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, I run a balanced SM list and have a 10-man, 2las/2ML devastator squad. I have some extra points in my 1850 tourney list, so I started thinking: 

Veteran Sergeant + Powerfist = 45 points 
1 wound, 3 powerfist attacks 

Techmarine = 65 points 
2 wounds, 2 power weapon/1 powerfist attack
ALSO: his attached squad (devs) re-roll one shot per turn 
ALSO ALSO: the techmarine has a chance to scan for infiltrators and to repair my dread, although these aren't really that big of a deal

I think it might be a solid addition and for sure unique.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest as the others have said. Ally an inquisitor and give him 2 or 3 gun servitors and a couple of mystics. You could also give the inquisitor a force eapon or phsycic powers if you wanted to. the powers would add another method for you to attack with. And the total would give you about the same stats for the squad for about the same points.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I find that the techmarine makes for a good alternative to a sergeant. (especially in Black templars where there are no sergeants ) I kit him out with the servo harness and mastercraft powerweapon , and stick him with my Terminators.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i use a techmarine attatched to my land raider and he's saved it twice, so ya techmarines can work wonders if ur lucky with the dice


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I have never gotten to make a repair check since I bought my techmarine.
I also have never gotten to fire with Power of the machine spirit on my vindicators, since I have discovered that exploit. Its been 8 months, and my vindicators have exploded or been weapon destroyed every time. and whenever my tech marine is near a vehical, it usually gets destroyed outright.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I liked your original idea of putting the techmarine in with a devastator squad. That could definately help somewhat. At least one re-roll with any missed heavy weapon is nice. It might be cheaper just to throw him in with a regular 5 man combat squad with a Lascannon tho.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback, but I was really talking about using the techmarine attached to a devastator squad. If I was using him to repair, I would take one in a servo-harness, possibly with tech servitors.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Really then that would depend on whether you were taking the devs anyway. If you are, yeah, why not? You get a re-roll and some meaty counter-offensive potential. 

If you're taking the devs because you thought of taking a techmarine to put with some devs (as in, "if we had some pork, we could have pork and beans... if we had some beans"), you might want to think about Bishop's idea instead - maybe try it out to see if you think it's worthwhile.

Let us know how you get on - I've never known what to do with techmarines, perhaps you'll be able to enlighten me!


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Also with Servitors he is no longer an Independant character and can not join units and can be picked out and shot at despite being near another squad. Unless your going to use him as his own unit to repair vehicles and support his own servitors I would leave the servitors back at the shop.

Best uses for Techmarine..

With a Command Squad as another character (still counts as elite but its adds punch to the squad if you want more of it.. makes it possible to have upto 6 multiwound characters in one squad at beginning of game)
With a Veteran Squad (again another way to add muscle in HtH)
With a Devastator Squad (helps with shooting and adds HtH support/defense)
With a Combat Squad (fills a super sgt role without paying for the Sgt and is generaly a much better Sgt, also compliments any existing HtH Sgt, and adds a re-roll for special/heavy weapons)


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Terminator said:


> I appreciate the feedback, but I was really talking about using the techmarine attached to a devastator squad. If I was using him to repair, I would take one in a servo-harness, possibly with tech servitors.


I think that if you use him this way then you're not letting him live up to his potential. I've seen a Tech. with full harness and gun servitors out shoot Dev. squads and he can repair vehicles. All that and you can put him and the servitors in a razorback, I mean come on thats impressive.

So why not take him fully kitted out AND the Dev. squad?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

techmarines are really usful but have never graced any of my lists i'd rather have a unit of veterans, terminators or a dread


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

Terminator has the squad already and he is thinking aobut adding a techmarine to the squad for the re-roll.

The idea has merit, truth be told just yesterday i was thinking the same thing (without codex in hand) and wondered if i should throw one into an assault squad (in a transport not with jump packs) but your idea makes great use of his re-roll as opposed to saving a guy from his own plasma pistol ot something. Unfortunately i dont think you can have the Techmarine join with the dev squad if he has any servitors with him so you couldnt do that. Compared to the price of the vet sergeant (im assuming that you are counting the 45 points because u would remove him and replace him with the techmarine) he is a great deal because i would happily pay 20 points and two power fist attacks for a reroll and an extra wound in a dev squad. 

I do like the thought of the inquisitor squad though.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

> I've seen them used with 4 servitors armed with heavy bolters. That way he can fix vehicles on rolls of 3+ and still have the shooting power of a devastator squad without using a heavy space on the FO Chart. Seemed like a "not bad" idea to me.


Sorry to bring up an old post, but this is actually wrong. You get the -1 to the dice roll (6+, 5+, 4+ and so on) for every _tech_ servitor, not every servitor. otherwise the techmarine would be like uber powerful. sorry to burst peoples bubble.

anyway back on topic guys :wink:


----------

